# What are your trusty go to old school amps?



## Milos

Man I had some old Rockford amps that were killer and now I wish I never sold them.  You know the ones that looked like a George Forman grill?

I also had a pair of PG MS275 amps that were absolutely dynamite!! Again, dumbass me thinking the new stuff was better.

Just wonderin what your favorite old school amps that you could always depend on are and if you still use them? 

Super great forum here, nice to be here.


----------



## Genxx

I have an Old Autotek that I will never part with, as well as a Furi I picked up on here.

I had some of those RF amps and they worked very well but cannot keep every amp I buy forever.LOL


----------



## MaXaZoR

Mmmm I miss my old school A/D/S powerplates those were the sh*t!


----------



## OldOneEye

I had 4 MS275 amps I wish I had hung onto. That and some old school Soundstream (MC300's I had back in the day).

Juan


----------



## Mtriple

There are a lot of old school guys here. Personally, I have an addicition to the old school. Currently I'm in the process of putting together a system for my 89 BMW and I cant decide what to put in it. 

Here are my options...

Head unit:

Alpine 9855
Sony C900 with ES changer
Clarion DRX9255

Speakers:

ADS 200IS
ADS 320is
Dynaudio 2-way seperates
Rockford FNQ seperates

Amps:

PPI A404
PG ZX450
Alpine MRD752
(2)Alpine T757

Processors:

PPI PAR 245
PPI EPX203
Alesis 31 band eq

Subs:

JL 10W1
(2)Rockford XLC10's


----------



## Mless5

Fultron (now Memphis) Belle. Still rocking it after trying quite a few other amps.


----------



## Excellrec

I'm rocking fairly old school amps right now. A Rockford 250m2 (George Foreman Grill) and an Xtant x604. The main reason I go with the old school amps is it's pretty easy to get high quality amps for cheap. I paid $250 for those two amps, I'd hate to see what $250 would buy me if I walked into Best Buy.


----------



## khail19

I always have one or two of the older Pioneer PRS amps, those things are great. I also like the older MTX stuff, I've got a Blue Thunder Pro504 in my wife's car that's a really nice amp. I don't think I'll ever sell it, I only paid $20 shipped for it on eBay.


----------



## mtnickel

Older xtants...even as new as the a4004, 404m (or the 2 channel, mono counterparts).
Underrated. Clean. And differential balanced inputs = no chance of engine whine/system noise.


----------



## CDT Escape

I'm running a pair of Furi HQ amps (2100 and 2200)... can't say I have been running them since '95 though. I sold my "trapezoid" a2 Rockford amps after buying them last year. Guy had them boxed up since the uninstalling them from a show truck so they look brand new.


----------



## bigabe

I've got a thing for old school fosgate...

I have an old Power 1000, the thing has run everything from monster SPL woofers to silk dome tweeters. And it does all of it like a ****ing champ. The thing is damn near 20 years old, it's never once been opened up... the factory warranty seal is still there. Great amp.

I also keep an old Power 500m and a 400x4. It's amazing how well the stack up against high end amps of today.


----------



## jonnyanalog

PPI arts... straight through and powerfully clean. I wish I still had my black A404 =(


----------



## kappa546

Genxx said:


> I have an Old Autotek that I will never part with, *as well as a Furi I picked up on here.*
> 
> I had some of those RF amps and they worked very well but cannot keep every amp I buy forever.LOL


man i miss that thing... SWEET amp.

as you all know i'm a Linear Power whore and proud of it.


----------



## kappa546

CDT Escape said:


> I'm running a pair of Furi HQ amps (2100 and 2200)... can't say I have been running them since '95 though. I sold my "trapezoid" a2 Rockford amps after buying them last year. Guy had them boxed up since the uninstalling them from a show truck so they look brand new.


nice!


----------



## thehatedguy

Got a few LPs aside from the ones I'm selling.

Have a pair of Zapco Z600s...wouldn't mind a 3rd one.

Loaned a buddy my Milbert BAM235.

And there are a pair of Monolithic A501s somewhere around here.


----------



## smgreen20

Old School!. Sh!t I'm still there. Own a PG ZPA0.3, ZPA0.5, ZX450v2< ZPA0.3/0.5 are in my truck now, 450 is under my bed.

LANZAR Opti150< going in my wifes car this summer, if it ever gets here.

Now, HUs are a different thing. I currently have in use an Eclipse CD8443 in the wifes car and the CD8455 in my truck. That's about the newest I get.

I have 3 Clarion HUs as a collectors thing.
7770, DRX9375R w/DPH9300, DRX9575z


----------



## Thumpper

I had 5 Harmon/Kardon CA-260 and 3 of the CA-240 amplifiers...
those were the ones that looked like a huge power transformer with
a huge rack of cooling fins across the whole top
out of all the amps I have owned over the last 23 years I would have
to say they were no doubt the cleanest sounding little amps 

I wish I had two of the CA-260 amps to run my two pairs of
JBL 660gti components...that would be awsome 


should have never sold them


----------



## Xander

I rock the old school stuff. Zed audio all the way.

I'm using an Alphasonik 4050 and a USAcoustics 4060. I've got a USAcoutiscs 2075 also, might fit that in some day.

These amps have never failed me, run great in all weather, and have only been warm to the touch a couple times, and that was in 90+ weather. And to me they sound very uncolored and clean.


----------



## dual700

1992 Audison VRs..In my trunk


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ

Old school is the only school

Amps that I'll never sell-

Xtant 302a-need to fix
Xtant 403a
Xtant 604x
Xtant 1001
Xtant 2200i

Adcom fan cooled 4 channel

MTX Gold (Black Bricks)
4300x rated at "75x4", benched at 165X4 

Orion HCCA-red
rated at "25x2", 500rms x1 @ 1ohm mono bridged.

PPI Art White one and a Black one, 50x4


Old school amps I wish I could get my hands on:

Soundsteam 405
Any of the old Hifonics white amps, power for days with them
PG fan cooled titanium amps
6 channel Alpine from back in the day...sweet amp
Rockford Fosgate DSM 4040,100xi,punch 60
Zapco white,long amps. The amps that put Zapco on the map 15 years ago


----------



## legend94

it really never gets better than adcom if you have the room.....guess who has a 5475?  

im still running the mcintosh mc420.....it was made in 94 so that has to be "old school"

lastly, i love the sony es 260g and the 2100g.....solid real dual channel amps with no xovers....just plain power.


----------



## chefhow

Ive got a couple of old school amps I have a hard time parting with.....

Fultron 6ch MB17
Soundstream 305s
Xtant 603
2x Hott Setup 2.100

I also still have my original JL10w5, I bought that one new in like 91 or 92 and never got around to using it. I just have it sitting, but cant stand to part with it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

i'm a phoenex gold man myself. got a xenon 100.4 and 400.1 that will be olskool at some point. and from what i've heard the new rsd amps are supposed to "sound" like the older ms series. as far as olskool that i've used and still wish i had laying around here are the memphis mclass amps with the black pearl fins for a heatsink. had an mc300 and mc150 that were wonderful. and the board on the mc300 was a work of art. showed it to my mom and she told me i should plexi the bottom and hang it on the wall to show off due to the nice layout!


----------



## rs4nsx

Have an old RF 4.6 and 2.6 and a old MTX 225HO and (2) 240's that are the last old school amp I would not sell right now. To many memory, plus they still work without a problem.


----------



## Silver Supra

A few of my favorites:

MS275 - I never should have sold it and probably will buy another one if I can find a nice one.

Alphasonik GP2100 - This was from their "Class A" line and kicked ass.. it sucks to see Alpha selling such **** now.

H/K TC600 - just a beast of an amp

Old Alpine amps - I love the look of the 355x series amps.

Old Soundstream - something about the way they look and the recessed terminals. My favorites are the Class A line eventhough I have no need for 1/2 ohm stability they are just pimp.

PPI Art/AM series - I has an A600.2 and it was complete overkill on my single JL 10" but it was damn impressive. I would own another Art Series in a heartbeat.

I beat the **** out of a Proton 250 amp through highschool and it never let me down.

A few more old school items I miss...

SS12's which I had in an isobaric enclosure driven by 2 Alpha GP2100's - it was just nasty!

Boston Pro 12 driven by the MS275. 

Nak EC-200 x-over, Audio Control ESP-3, Altec Lansing kevlar mids


----------



## dbphelps

I have some 'true' old school amps, like vintage 1991, as a set of 4 Proton amps, 3 CA-250s and a CA-490... The CA-250 is rated at 2x50 @ 4 ohms, 1x140 @ 4 ohms bridged, and the CA-490 is a staggered output at 3x20 + 2x60 @ 4 ohms... Excellent sound quality and sound like they have at least double the output of thier ratings...

Then I have a number of 'newer' oldschool, like all 4 of my ESX Quantums in my Trans-Am (Q275.2, Q120.4, Q275.2 and a Q475.1), as well as some US Acoustics (zed made, of course) and a few Alpine v12 series amps...


----------



## finebar4

dual700 said:


> 1992 Audison VRs..In my trunk


I know where those came from.....still kickin myself for selling.


----------



## finebar4

I have a pair of the RF Trapozoids (800A2 and 500A2), an Adcom, an old Mac, and a old but like new US amp floating around here.


----------



## Mr Marv

Not quite as old school as some but have proven trusty for me


----------



## circa40

I have a pretty big PG collection and a few PPI goodies put away.


----------



## circa40

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i'm a phoenex gold man myself. got a xenon 100.4 and 400.1 that will be olskool at some point. and from what i've heard the new rsd amps are supposed to "sound" like the older ms series. as far as olskool that i've used and still wish i had laying around here are the memphis mclass amps with the black pearl fins for a heatsink. had an mc300 and mc150 that were wonderful. and the board on the mc300 was a work of art. *showed it to my mom and she told me i should plexi the bottom and hang it on the wall to show off due to the nice layout!*


What you mean like this?....my MS1000ta


----------



## Unbreathable

The JL Slash amps might not be old school, but I wish I still had mine, that thing never had a problem and sounded clean.


----------



## King Nothing

kinda kicking myself for trading My MTX thunders (2150x and 1500dx)


----------



## Hodges

Im rocking a old school Fosgate amp...but my favorite was my first Lanzar Optidrive amp..about 1992 or so..


----------



## rdv

didnt read through all the posts so i dont know if someone mentioned this brand. but i loved my old earthquake 4020c (blue one) not too much on power, alittle funky looking but sounded really clean. had it for about 6 years until i moved here to the u.s. around 2 years ago. sold it to a friend who is still using it today. if i remember right, it's xover could handle two way active tweets and mids


----------



## bigjae1976

I loved my US Amps before they moved to CA. Now I stay away from them. I just sold my 3 US Amps (200x, 400x, 2000x) which was tough to do. Luckily, Sundown has kept me happy.

Still have my OZ Audio CS180 comps from 1996...the ones with the superman logos. I also have an audiocontrol EQX...although I sold it and then bought one used.

I also have a Punch 60ix and a US Amps USA-200 in Florida Splash. Yes its kind of "flowery" but its different and unique.

Not too old school but I love the old RE XXX's.


----------



## andymtx

I have a PPI 4020M, 2030M hanging in my garage (broken )
In my truck: 2- MTX 2150X, 1-2300X and a 4300X (1998 series)
I also have 1-2150X, 2-275X, 1-2300X, 1-4300X, 1-5400X & a 304 stashed in my closet. 
I just sold 2 Alpine 3522 amps on Ebay. 
Autotek 4050C Mean MAchine new in box
I also used to run 95-96 series EArthquake amps back in the day. The light blue ones.


----------



## andymtx

King Nothing said:


> kinda kicking myself for trading My MTX thunders (2150x and 1500dx)


Those 1500DX are really hard to find, I think they only made them for like half of a year. 1999 only. Same amp as the Blue Thunder Pro500XD.


----------



## Need-sq

Dr.Telepathy SQ said:


> Old school is the only school
> 
> Amps that I'll never sell-
> 
> Xtant 302a-need to fix
> Xtant 403a
> Xtant 604x
> Xtant 1001
> Xtant 2200i
> 
> Adcom fan cooled 4 channel
> 
> MTX Gold (Black Bricks)
> 4300x rated at "75x4", benched at 165X4
> 
> Orion HCCA-red
> rated at "25x2", 500rms x1 @ 1ohm mono bridged.
> 
> PPI Art White one and a Black one, 50x4
> 
> 
> Old school amps I wish I could get my hands on:
> 
> Soundsteam 405
> Any of the old Hifonics white amps, power for days with them
> PG fan cooled titanium amps
> 6 channel Alpine from back in the day...sweet amp
> Rockford Fosgate DSM 4040,100xi,punch 60
> Zapco white,long amps. The amps that put Zapco on the map 15 years ago



Ditto on the Xtant. I have one 302a and would love to get my hands on another. Also the PG Titanium. I wish I had the cash to buy the three black ones someone on here is selling, but just can't do it. First Baby on the way. SOON  .

I'd say Most of the PPI PC Series. Always go back to these. I've run a number of them. Currently running a PC-4800.2 for my mids and tweets. Always PURE, CLEAN POWER. Love um.


----------



## 6APPEAL

Another Linear Power freak here. I love the DPS and HV series of amps, but I'm a sucker for 5002's. Especially when modded out the wazoo.
John


----------



## Fellippe

Phoenix MS275, MS1000 I run this in my car.
Milbert Bam230 - I have in a closet waiting my next car.

My friend is sending up some old PPi amps of similar vintage for my brother's car...

I hear great things about old Soundstream and Orion HCCA.


----------



## Fellippe

Phoenix MS275, MS1000 I run this in my car.
Milbert Bam230 - I have in a closet waiting my next car.

My friend is sending up some old PPi amps of similar vintage for my brother's car...

I hear great things about old Soundstream, old Audison and Orion HCCA.


----------



## bjayjr5679

old alpine v12 experts series 12 years and still going.


----------



## Candisa

Genesis Dual Mono, Four Channel and Stereo 100 (all from 1997) and a Caliber CA70 Competition (no id from what year it is):
























I bought the Stereo 100 on the pic with the Four Channel first, it had some scratches on it, but I was willing to clean it up. Later I had the occasion to buy a Stereo 100 together with a Dual Mono for a nice price, so I sold the 'ugly' one for the same price I spent on it.  
I bought the 2 Calibers in 1 deal (more like a steal actually), and sold the left one for more money than I gave for the 2 of them  

Off-topic: non-amp stuff I have laying around:
- 2 Soundstream SS8's
- 1 Soundstream Exact 12" (just recently bought it, didn't take a pic of it yet)









Oh, and I might get an old Panasonic DCC head-unit + matching CD-changer for a nice price soon  

The Genesis amps will get in my car, maybe the Caliber too, to experiment a bit with rear-fill. 
The rest is part of my 'vintage collection'; oldskool stuff I pick up for less than 75 Euro. In time, when I have a bit of everything, I'll build a nice working display rack (like in a caraudioshop) and put it in my living room  

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## WRX/Z28

I'm up to 3 Orion NT200's (the marbled purple dual mono-block amps)that I doubt i'll ever part with. Especially now that I got a mint fresh sink for the one that was scratch/gouged. My art series collection is huge. I have in white, an AX400, A404, A404.2, A300.2, A600.2, in black I have A300.2, A404, A404.2, A600.2, ProArt50, and A1200. Non-art 2150m (I got for $20 lol), 4200am. Probably never sell any of those either. I also have an xtant 2200ix that I won in an Xtant sales contest at an old shop, and another on the way that "needs repair" or something like that. These are the cleanest and purest I'd heard, hence buying even a blown up one. Then I have an Audio Art 240.4x. I don't know much about that one, but I like the simple cosmetics, and the guts are way different than anything i've seen. On the way, I have an HCCA250 and an HCCA425 mint in the boxes. Almost passed on the 425 till I smacked myself upside the head. lol. I know the same guy has a HCCA2100, but that's just too big to run off any of my car's alt's.

I'd like to add to my collection: Pheonix Gold ZX's of some kind, Hifonics series VIII of some kind, a TRU Billet or Copper, an XTR2150 (I miss mine from back in the day), An ADS power plate (6 ch preferably), an old school soundstream like a Ref or class a something, an old school mtx blue thunder, old school US amps, Old school zapco. Man, I have some work to do. Too bad my $ is getting low for the time being, and the GF is about to beat me for taking up all her closet space. lol

Off Topic: I have a Sony ES CDXC-910, some NT components, (2) NT 12" subs, (2) NT300 biq, (2) bix200, a sedona x-over of some type, an Alpine CDA-D855 1.5 din deck for my camaro :-D. Man I have too much stuff. Strike my earlier comment about having some work to do. lol


----------



## mfenske

MTX Thunder Series. They are my absolute favorite amps, even more so than the PG MS series I used to have. I don't think that there are many amps that boast such transparent sound, raw power, and small footprint. I've currently got 3 Thunder 2150x, 1 Thunder 275x, 1 Thunder 1500dx, and 1 Thunder 240. Always looking for more. Some day I'd like to get my hands on a 2300, but I betcha that thing is a current pig.


----------



## invecs

I sold all of my ppi gear...I only have a few left.

Linear Power 3002- in use in my brother's car
Zapco z100s2- in use in my brother's car
Orion 275sx- I'm using for my sub at the moment
OZ 300L- currently using in my own ride


----------



## patquis

I was using Rockford Punch 75 and Punch 150 in the Tacoma. Selling the Tacoma to get something bigger  
Out in the garage I've got an Alpine 3566, Alpine 3554, Orion HCCA 225.


----------



## speakerboy

I have a Zapco Z300SLX that may look a little worse for wear, but has never let me down, put out some crazy power. I'm still kicking myself for selling the Studio 300 that I had. I also have a PPI A404 that is near mint, that I will probably be using.

Up until recently, I had a little 2 channel Kenwood that I bought from Circuit City in 1996, that was rock solid and never hiccuped. I paid $70 for it because it was an Open Box Buy. It was the KAC-716, and it was a good little amp:









Should've kept it, cause it was my first.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Not trying to pick an argument, but wasn't the 716 a mono amp? I think it was capable of [email protected] and then [email protected]


----------



## speakerboy

WRX/Z28 said:


> Not trying to pick an argument, but wasn't the 716 a mono amp? I think it was capable of [email protected] and then [email protected]


Maybe, I'm not really sure about the model number, but when I looked at ampguts, this pic came up for the 716, and it is obvoiusly not a mono. 

When I left it in a car that I sold, the model # was rubbed off


----------



## Oliver

LP's

DPS Series









HV Series

















For when it has to be "Loud and Clean"


----------



## circa40

Isn't it nice to find some stuff that you totally forgot you had.

I just found my 1st gen US Amps USA-50HC  I thought I sold it years ago.


----------



## WRX/Z28

speakerboy said:


> Maybe, I'm not really sure about the model number, but when I looked at ampguts, this pic came up for the 716, and it is obvoiusly not a mono.
> 
> When I left it in a car that I sold, the model # was rubbed off


It is a mono amp, they just provided two sets of speaker connections for ease of use. JL does the same thing on their mono amps, two speaker connections, but it's the same channel. Still a great basic amp though, I used to build systems off of that one all the time.


----------



## tristan20

older Autoteks, zapcos, some pgs, linear powers

Oh and adcoms


----------



## circa40

tristan20 said:


> older Autoteks, zapcos, some pgs, linear powers
> 
> Oh and adcoms


Don't be modest


----------



## Boostedrex

I miss my old PPI Art Series (black painted) collection. I spent almost 4 years gathering it up during my high school/college days. Still can't remember why I ever sold them. I also ran a few Reference Class A Soundstream amps way back when that were nothing short of incredible. 

There are so many times where I think of just saying "screw it" on picking up new amps and just cruising Ebay until I find the PPI's that I would need to run my setup. Old school Zed built HiFonics are another choice that I always debate about too.


----------



## Colt

i got 5 old skool sony amps, i believe were just under their old mobile ES line up,
all matching.
two xm-4040
two xm 2021 &
one xm 3021
14 channels of power 
lol soo an active three in the front and in the back and a mid channel in the front XD
or brige them all and make a 7.1 set up lol.

ok so i don't run them all any more but they have served me well, but its time to move on, if any one wants some good inexpensive power give me a pm.


----------



## King Nothing

mfenske said:


> MTX Thunder Series. They are my absolute favorite amps, even more so than the PG MS series I used to have. I don't think that there are many amps that boast such transparent sound, raw power, and small footprint. I've currently got 3 Thunder 2150x, 1 Thunder 275x, 1 Thunder 1500dx, and 1 Thunder 240. Always looking for more. Some day I'd like to get my hands on a 2300, but I betcha that thing is a current pig.


you had to throw this out there after I posted that I was kicking myself for trading them off, didnt you LOL


----------



## smgreen20

mfenske said:


> MTX Thunder Series. They are my absolute favorite amps, even more so than the PG MS series I used to have. I don't think that there are many amps that boast such transparent sound, raw power, and small footprint. I've currently got 3 Thunder 2150x, 1 Thunder 275x, 1 Thunder 1500dx, and 1 Thunder 240. Always looking for more. Some day I'd like to get my hands on a 2300, but I betcha that thing is a current pig.


I have a 2300 under repair that a friend said I could have. When he used it, it wasn't that bad in the current dept.


----------



## mfenske

King Nothing said:


> you had to throw this out there after I posted that I was kicking myself for trading them off, didnt you LOL


That didn't take long.


----------



## jp88

I have a 

MTX Thunder 500D
Nakamich PA-1002 (ZED built)
Sony XM-2545
Soundstream Ref 405

JL Audio 300/4 (Not quite as old school but it is from the first year they were made)


The one thing Ive had that I really kick myself for EVER getting rid of was my Sony Mobile es Cdx-C910


----------



## nauc

old punch 40 and 60.. way underrated

miss em


----------



## Tbagg

I'm an old school guy...

Wish I still had my collection of PPI Arts
A600.2
AX400
A300.2

I'm running old school right now with a collection of Soundstream Reference amps!

Saw a few posts for 5 channel Soundstreams... 

I'll be putting my old Soundstream 705 in my boat this spring


----------



## Oliver

jp88 said:


> I have a
> 
> MTX Thunder 500D
> Nakamich PA-1002 (ZED built)
> Sony XM-2545
> Soundstream Ref 405
> 
> JL Audio 300/4 (Not quite as old school but it is from the first year they were made)
> 
> 
> The one thing Ive had that I really kick myself for EVER getting rid of was my Sony Mobile es Cdx-C910


"Mistakes are truly the only thing you can call your own":blush:


----------



## drtool

Zapco 150 made in 1978 that's a keeper my nakamich and ads 1987 were riped off but they were allways good to go.I"am going to go Zuki next time.


----------



## cutra

Well all I will ever have is the old school stuff.

Crunch -Zed made
ESX
Hifonics VII
Poweramper
Earthquake
Zapco Z series
Blade
Sansui
Sony (old ones)


----------



## drake78

IMHO, audio art amps are one of the best old schoolers.


----------



## Milos

Dang you guys have came up with some impressive names from back in the day!! I've always wanted to give Linear Power amps a try so its nice to see them mentioned. If then can beat those old Rockfords id surely be wowed.


----------



## chijioke penny

Zed made : hifonics gen X still got (2) sampsons and a zeus


----------



## cutra

chijioke penny said:


> Zed made : hifonics gen X still got (2) sampsons and a zeus



Nice, 
I sold all my gen x last one just last week a neptune....


----------



## ClinesSelect

I've held on to the black Orions since I bought them new back some 20+ years ago.


----------



## Shaun K

ClinesSelect said:


> I've held on to the black Orions since I bought them new back some 20+ years ago.


That Punch45 is the first amp I ever bought, in 1991. I ran it into the ground and it never complained...pushed 2 BA 6x9 3 ways and 4 6x9 subs. I was a kid in HS at the time so I didn't know any better, but it sounded great to me. Wish I still had that amp, and a few others I sold back then for no real reason.

These days I have mostly old Soundstream stuff: a D100II, Ref. 200, USA 100, and a Van Gogh 800.5.

Always liked those PPI Art Series amps too. I see them on ebay all the time, maybe I'll give one a try soon.


----------



## moparman79

i loved my kicker XS 100 high current amp that I had back in 1998. Paid $1,300 back then, that was a lot of money back then for a 18yr old to spend on one amp. I only used to for a few months. Sold it and 3 kicker 12''(limited edition chrome basket) for $450.00. That what dumb ass 19yr olds do when in need of money. I kick myself every day I think about it.


----------



## moparman79

here are the pic of the XS 100 amp


----------



## cleansoundz

bump


----------



## nirschl

^^Well, since you bumped this old thread.....

I've got a closet full of old school goodies. Sound stream(Ref and Rubicon), Zapco, PPI Arts and Nakamichi stuff. 

And it's about time for it all(perhaps) to go!!


----------



## bigdwiz

In no particular order:

1) Rockford Fosgate (original) Power Series: 300 & 650 (no 1000 yet )
2) Phoenix Gold MS & MPS Series: 2240, 275 & 2125
3) Orion original HCCA (2nd & 3rd gen): 225 HCCA
4) PPI Pro MOS series
5) Almost ANY Rockford amp 1985-1997 excluding the Punch 30HD / Power 100HD :whip: (anemic power and high failure rates)

---


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

nirschl said:


> ^^Well, since you bumped this old thread.....
> 
> I've got a closet full of old school goodies. Sound stream(Ref and Rubicon), Zapco, PPI Arts and Nakamichi stuff.
> 
> And it's about time for it all(perhaps) to go!!


Wish I was in a position to dip into your Ref collection... 

Any interest in some nice Linear Powers?


----------



## Mike_Dee

Alpine 3555
Linear Power 2002
Linear Power 4753IQ

Of those, the Alpine is my favorite.


----------



## concord

I still have mine, Concord, 1 (400w) ,2 (100w), 1 (140w) with 6 neodium 8" speakers, 4 neodium 6" speakers, and 4 titanium bullet tweeters fed from a CX70 stuffed in my Smart. Had the amps and deck for more than 30 years and now I finally get to listen to it.
I would show pictures ,But do not know how to show them on here. Still worth the wait though!


----------



## sepp

MTX Blue Thunder amps for me... so underrated and they can take a beating! I had those hooked on MTX Thundercasts and they pounded hard for years. This was back in the 90's when I was in college 

When I got a decent job, I replaced them with Fultron amps (which later became Memphis). Another fantastic amp. I sold them in the early 2000 and I stopped doing installs altogether. I am still kicking myself for selling the Fultron amp. It is the extremely rare long polished version that had like 6 channels. It looked like a prototype of the Memphis Belle amp.


----------



## smgreen20

LANZAR Opti amps for me. I've come back to them. Their look is plain and simple and hides the connections, and raw power.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Orion XTR PRO (12's) 1st gen hooked up in my wife's xterra, pushes by a Phoenix Gold Tantrum 500.2 .Clarion APA4160 hooked up in my SE-R pushing the **** out of the door speakers, and the Alpine (not sure of the model number the one with the huge phantom face that hides when you turn the key off)
oh yeah and my 7 band clarion graphic equalizer. All up and running


----------



## [email protected]'go

I stay with my McIntosh MC431 de 1994/ 95

 

for a Sub Pioneer ODR 2


----------



## MCLSOUND

ORION..HCCA 2100 ....XTR 2250 BEAST


----------



## TrickyRicky

No specific order: JBL BP, JL SLASH, Kenwood KAC-X(301t,201t,401m,501f), PG (MS,ZX,TI,ZPA,XS), AudioArt's

Have all of the above (or have had at one point) and they never fell short on performance.


----------



## OldScoolCA

Alpine MRV-F401 was in my car(s) from 1996 when purchased new until 2008!


----------



## SactownXSi

Phoenix Gold ZX Amps and the PPI A404 are the ones I just could never let go of.


----------



## Silver Supra

concord said:


> I still have all my Concord amps and my Concord head unit , and yea there are a few other old school amps out there. But I am still looking for some CA-200.2 amps.



Which head unit? I had a CX70 back in high-school which I really regret selling.


----------



## mfenske

My go to old school are the MTX Thunders. I've probably owned/sold 2 dozen of them in the past 20 years. My first was a 240. I've owned-240, 275x, 2150x, 2300x, 4320, 1500dx, 5400x, 564, 6304, 562, and I'm sure I'm missing a few. In my estimation you'd be hard pressed to find a cleaner, more dynamic amp.


----------



## King Nothing

mfenske said:


> My go to old school are the MTX Thunders. I've probably owned/sold 2 dozen of them in the past 20 years. My first was a 240. I've owned-240, 275x, 2150x, 2300x, 4320, 1500dx, 5400x, 564, 6304, 562, and I'm sure I'm missing a few. In my estimation you'd be hard pressed to find a cleaner, more dynamic amp.


I still kick myself for sending you that 1500dx

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386

MaXaZoR said:


> Mmmm I miss my old school A/D/S powerplates those were the sh*t!


What he said, from over 5 years ago!


----------



## mfenske

King Nothing said:


> I still kick myself for sending you that 1500dx
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


That thing was pretty bada$$. Made my IDMAX just sing.


----------



## vwdave

See the amps in my sig. I currently have 1 black zpa0.5, 1 white zpa0.5, my Mac, and the PPI pc2350. I sold the PPI to a friend but we haven't had a chance to do his install and I'm storing it for him.

I really like the PPI PC class, art series, Phoenix gold zx, ZPA, ms series, mtx thunder -x series, and some of the soundstream stuff.


----------



## sbeezy

RF Power [email protected] RF1000BD


----------



## King Nothing

mfenske said:


> That thing was pretty bada$$. Made my IDMAX just sing.


Yeah, it beat the hell out of my thunder 7000s too. And that series was about the best looking amps out there too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 805 puppit

Monolithic power. I've had them since the mid 90's,will never sell them. 
Two pa-5000 dual mono's, one pa-2000m mono, one pa2000s, and one pa700. Awesome clean power.


----------

